# What's your pet peeve on the job site?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's varied over time. Things that used to bug me I've really mellowed out on and things that never bugged me are starting to. 

At present, it's giving very specific and clear instruction, the other party having absolutely no questions, then they come back an hour later with a question who's answer was given very clearly in the original instruction. Get a damn note pad.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

People using a level to check their pipe bending on the floor when the floor isn’t level.


----------



## gxbowles (Aug 4, 2017)

Lack of information, lack of material 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

guys swiping my extension cord.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Disorganization. Lack of communication.

Most of the jobsite problems I come across stem from this.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Poor housekeeping. Trash and discarded materials 
Concrete or drywall dust.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

fisstech said:


> guys swiping my extension cord.


What would you use an extension cord for in this day and age?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

On a somewhat related note, when someone asks me a question about something we've already clearly talked about, my answer is always a near carbon-copy of this:
"When we talked an hour ago and I said all the browns go on terminals 101 and all the blues go on terminals 102, I can see where that may have been confusing. What I actually meant was- all the browns go on terminals 101 and all the blues go on terminals 102."

I figure I can maybe shame them into paying more attention by restating, word for word, the original instruction.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> What would you use an extension cord for in this day and age?


coring machine, corded hammer drill, plugging my lift in, wobble light ... plenty.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> On a somewhat related note, when someone asks me a question about something we've already clearly talked about, my answer is always a near carbon-copy of this:
> "When we talked an hour ago and I said all the browns go on terminals 101 and all the blues go on terminals 102, I can see where that may have been confusing. What I actually meant was- all the browns go on terminals 101 and all the blues go on terminals 102."
> 
> I figure I can maybe shame them into paying more attention by restating, word for word, the original instruction.


I had a superintendent that always had very complex, detailed task instructions.

I couldn't write fast enough so I started video recording the walkthroughs and instructions. It was really handy for larger projects that lasted several days. It worked out well.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Rigidly enforced safety regulations. 

I know I sound like a broken record but in my 44 years in the construction trades, I have come to the conclusion that actual safety is not found in ramming a bunch of idiotic rules on us. It is a combination of common sense, experience and education.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

LOUD MUSIC IN ALL SPANISH

They roll in a friggin dance floor speaker and plug their phone into in. We can't even hear ourselves think, much less communicate with each other.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The jungle music the locals who are plumbers , drywall hangers, laborers, wood peckers , tin knockers, sprinkler head guys, flooring, painters , etc, etc, etc on the job sites. Three cords over and over, and over and over on ukulele usually or bass. So I have to turn Joe Rogan up way too loud to drown out that crap.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> LOUD MUSIC IN ALL SPANISH
> 
> They roll in a friggin dance floor speaker and plug their phone into in. We can't even hear ourselves think, much less communicate with each other.


Iwire told me how they used to solve that problem on a jobsite by sending 277 or 240 volts to the boombox.:vs_laugh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> Iwire told me how they used to solve that problem on a jobsite by sending 277 or 240 volts to the boombox.:vs_laugh:


Some years back a guy responded to one of Bob's posts where he said that, and the guy said they also accidentally spiked a Genie charger and set it on fire a little bit. Oops. Collateral damage. Sorry, Sunbelt.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Watching my written instructions and layout detail flutter to the ground, seconds after having tendered it to the j-man or seasoned apprentice.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

telsa said:


> Watching my written instructions and layout detail flutter to the ground, seconds after having tendered to the j-man or seasoned apprentice.


Right. 

I always say, there's 10 ways to do anything. Some look dumb, some waste time, some waste material, some are violations. That still leaves a few different ways. For that reason, I seldom give specific details and only relate what needs done, and give all the latitude necessary for the person to pick the method that suits their mood that day. BUT... if I give specific detail, that is a rarity and there's normally a darned good reason for it. Take a hint, right? lain:


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MTW said:


> Iwire told me how they used to solve that problem on a jobsite by sending 277 or 240 volts to the boombox.:vs_laugh:


Duly noted :wink:


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Hypocrisy, easily. Some examples:

- Work my butt off, being productive nearly ever minute I'm at work. 9 times out of 10, you'll see these guys messing around on their phone or just being generally useless. I stop to take a break (which I usually skip) and they're the first ask why my project isn't done yet, or make some joking comment about me slacking off.

- Management making a point to keep me busy when times are slow, then getting upset when I haven't taken care of things that typically get done during downtime.

- Co-workers who can't understand why I don't have tools on hand at all times, when they are generally ill-prepared and are only asking me because they don't have them on hand either. No, I'd rather not loan you that, because you're an irresponsible underperformer, you won't make a point to get it back to me, and I might need it.

...and people wonder why I prefer to work alone. I guess I'm not a "team-player".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Anything that involves me having to do work.


----------



## colorado_electrician (Jun 11, 2018)

Forum topics about everyone's pet-peeves on the job site!!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> It's varied over time. Things that used to bug me I've really mellowed out on and things that never bugged me are starting to.
> 
> At present, it's giving very specific and clear instruction, the other party having absolutely no questions, then they come back an hour later with a question who's answer was given very clearly in the original instruction. Get a damn note pad.


This kind of things always drive me bats. Doing a walk through with other trades and the customer is going over all kinds of details of the work and the schedule and I'm the only one writing anything down. Either I am the only dummy present without a photographic memory, or there's going to be a lot of avoidable chaos because these geniuses *think* their memory is photographic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gxbowles said:


> Lack of information, lack of material
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> Rigidly enforced safety regulations.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record but in my 44 years in the construction trades, I have come to the conclusion that actual safety is not found in ramming a bunch of idiotic rules on us. It is a combination of common sense, experience and education.


Overheard while working on a lift early on a Monday: "I don't want to see any of you guys playing with a nailer like this" *bang* "Somebody call 911!"

Yup dude giving the 'toolbox talk' shot his hand with a Paslode nailer, thought it was pneumatic and wasn't connected so it was safe.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Iwire told me how they used to solve that problem on a jobsite by sending 277 or 240 volts to the boombox.:vs_laugh:


Been there done that myself!

it works!!!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

micromind said:


> Rigidly enforced safety regulations.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record but in my 44 years in the construction trades, I have come to the conclusion that actual safety is not found in ramming a bunch of idiotic rules on us. It is a combination of common sense, experience and education.


It's the first 5 or so years in the trade where, "idiotic rules", save a bunch of newbies from getting killed.

It's the "common sense, experience and education" that got you through the next 39 years. :vs_shake::vs_clap::thumbsup:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Re doing work


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Overheard while working on a lift early on a Monday: "I don't want to see any of you guys playing with a nailer like this" *bang* "Somebody call 911!"
> 
> Yup dude giving the 'toolbox talk' shot his hand with a Paslode nailer, thought it was pneumatic and wasn't connected so it was safe.


True story:

Apprentice blew his hand to bits with a Hilti -- right against the alarm of his general foreman!

That's right, he shot a DX-35 clean through his left hand... while his GF is screaming "Stop that!"


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I worked on an enormous warehouse and there must have been 50 man lifts or whatever inside. Their beeper had to be on whenever they were moving. 

This was all you heard for 8 hours a day and the noise cut right thru ear plugs. It was difficult to concentrate or have a simple conversation.

I realize the beeper noise is intended as a safety measure but because there were so many and it was constant the effect was negated.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> True story:
> 
> Apprentice blew his hand to bits with a Hilti -- right against the alarm of his general foreman!
> 
> That's right, he shot a DX-35 clean through his left hand... while his GF is screaming "Stop that!"


I didn't see how he did what he did but I looked down when I heard the bang and saw blood spatter on the floor and the guy lying next to it passed out.

Must have had it to his palm going by the blood splatter.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Debbie downers who go on Forums and then whine about the topics.

Oh ...and my major peeve (aside from the cell phone craze that's swept
the hearts and minds of Gen x'rs and Millennial's) who just ...can't...
seem ...to part with their beloved for more than 10 minutes is how
tradesman cannot grasp the idea of "team work"...I know I know
it's a new concept...tough to get guys on board with....but one can dream
can't one?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

flyboy said:


> It's the first 5 or so years in the trade where, "idiotic rules", save a bunch of newbies from getting killed.
> 
> It's the "common sense, experience and education" that got you through the next 39 years. :vs_shake::vs_clap::thumbsup:


I see what you're saying but back in 1974, there weren't very many rules. It was either use your head or get hurt. The smart guys made it, the dumb ones........


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

micromind said:


> I see what you're saying but back in 1974, there weren't very many rules. It was either use your head or get hurt. The smart guys made it, the dumb ones........


I was there and totally agree.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I had a superintendent that always had very complex, detailed task instructions.
> I couldn't write fast enough so I started video recording the walk throughs and instructions. It was really handy for larger projects that lasted several days. It worked out well.


I still have my old digital voice recorder I used for this very purpose.
But I did not tape anyone else. Still works as I removed the batteries many years ago.

I spoke into it so I would not forget.




MTW said:


> Iwire told me how they used to solve that problem on a jobsite by sending 277 or 240 volts to the boombox.:vs_laugh:


Been hearing this tale for years. Yet have never seen it myself. Besides destroying ones property is a no no in my book.
A talk with their supervisor or the offenders directly usually was enough to at least get the sound level reduced. I always used safety as my reason when I ever complained which was rare.




MechanicalDVR said:


> Been there done that myself!
> it works!!!


I am pretty sure anyone I have ever worked for would look down practices like this. Like firing.
Messing with peoples personal equipment is wrong and should never be tolerated. Imagine if you took out other stuff? Battery chargers ect...?

I think most of these accounts are more like "killing their radio would be cool" but not cool enough to actually do it.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

A pet peeve of mine is when the people who complain about your price being too expensive for a project that involves working 8 or more feet above ground are the same ones who say you couldn’t pay them enough to climb a ladder. 

Doesn’t that mean my price is too cheap?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Been hearing this tale for years. Yet have never seen it myself. Besides destroying ones property is a no no in my book.
> A talk with their supervisor or the offenders directly usually was enough to at least get the sound level reduced. I always used safety as my reason when I ever complained which was rare.
> 
> I am pretty sure anyone I have ever worked for would look down practices like this. Like firing.
> ...



I've heard of it being done by my brother in law more than once and I have seen it done at least 6 different times, twice on one job and I was the guilty party once on that job.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

cigarette butts.....put them in your pocket


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

micromind said:


> I see what you're saying but back in 1974, there weren't very many rules. It was either use your head or get hurt. The smart guys made it, the dumb ones........



Ahh, the good old days!
Reminds me of the joke about the kid that picked up a still hot horseshoe. The punch line is something like “no, it just doesn’t take me long to look at a horseshoe.”


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Customer calls...'I have a two hour job for you". The job ends up taking four hours because customer had no clue what he was talking about. And, 'Oh, while you're here, could you........'?


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Those who chew and spit on the floor . That right there is enough to piss off the pope on sunday . As far as that goes anyone who spits on the floor I want to KILL . 

Dudes that want plugs hot so they can plug in power tools . Those folk I kindly show them my tools and ask do you see one tool that has a cord on it ? It is 2018 you do not need plug in tools anymore ever no more stop it . Then I get how do you charge a battery ? If you look in my truck I have an inverter and the charger stays there . No more cords damn it damn them all to hell . So the one plug on the job is the one you will use and if you trip it I don't care cause I don't need power . Oh and the panel is in LOTO mode so you can't touch it . HA HA HA HA HA HA I say as I walk away .

As for the music thing I have a milwaukee radio with me . In the truck is a 2000 watt concert monitor . No matter what I will drown you out with music you can't stand . As stated above I control the power piss me off and no more power and I will go to lunch for a really really really long time . On some jobs I spend lots of time working on the one plug that everyone but me needs .

Yeah yeah I already know I am an a$$hole .


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

catsparky1 said:


> Those who chew and spit on the floor . That right there is enough to piss off the pope on sunday . As far as that goes anyone who spits on the floor I want to KILL .
> 
> Dudes that want plugs hot so they can plug in power tools . Those folk I kindly show them my tools and ask do you see one tool that has a cord on it ? It is 2018 you do not need plug in tools anymore ever no more stop it . Then I get how do you charge a battery ? If you look in my truck I have an inverter and the charger stays there . No more cords damn it damn them all to hell . So the one plug on the job is the one you will use and if you trip it I don't care cause I don't need power . Oh and the panel is in LOTO mode so you can't touch it . HA HA HA HA HA HA I say as I walk away .
> 
> ...


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Listening to Music at work?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> Those who chew and spit on the floor . That right there is enough to piss off the pope on sunday . As far as that goes anyone who spits on the floor I want to KILL .


Same here. 

I'm not a violent person at all but when I even see spit anywhere, it takes considerable effort to not take a claw hammer to the guys face. 

Same with jerks who spit in bottles or anything else.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ignorance in any form.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's a peeve for those in the snow belt.

Customers and builders who call for your service 
but will not plow their driveway.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Licensed contractors who cannot or will not properly tap dry transformers, 208 stars that measure 220v or more or 230v single phase that measures less than 220v, you took the job, do the work properly.


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

People who smoke. Yeah, you. You don't ask if anyone minds, because you know the answer. ****.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Workers who smoke on the job. That is stealing time from the customer. Contractors, that should be a requirement of your employees...no smoking on customer's time. There are customers who will not hire someone if they smoke on the job.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

A lack of planning/organization and a messy job site are my two main peeves. Examples include:

A new-construction residential company in-town leaving their copper in unlocked houses...what a wonder that it all disappeared the next day!

People who trim-out, leaving insulation and wire clippings everywhere. Have you not the common sense to make use of those empty coffee cups you also left behind?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

John M. said:


> 'Oh, while you're here, could you........'?


amazing how often that happens late at night on emergency calls, or late-ish on weekends, or on Sunday emergency calls:sad:


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

people that don't like it when I go outside for smoke break


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

Last week. Architect who tries to throw you under the bus in front of client reps. Today people who call you to fix doorbell system and you pop button cover and it's the dead battery that doesn't work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

lighterup said:


> Oh ...and my major peeve (aside from the cell phone craze that's swept
> the hearts and minds of Gen x'rs and Millennial's) who just ...can't...
> seem ...to part with their beloved for more than 10 minutes is how
> tradesman cannot grasp the idea of "team work"...I know I know
> ...


Yer a preachin to th' choir brother!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

matt1124 said:


> LOUD MUSIC IN ALL SPANISH
> 
> They roll in a friggin dance floor speaker and plug their phone into in. We can't even hear ourselves think, much less communicate with each other.





MTW said:


> Iwire told me how they used to solve that problem on a jobsite by sending 277 or 240 volts to the boombox.:vs_laugh:


I watched my old man do a discus throw move with a guys radio off the roof of a building and into a parking lot one hot summer day back in the late 60's.

That guy didn't come back to work the next day. :surprise:

Dad sure had some anger management problems when he was younger. :vs_OMG:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Peeve # 326

Go to work for an EC , who dispatches you into a factory
where there is a clear liquid all over the floor which doesn't 
seem to be phasing anyone in the room...people , to include
plant supervisor who escorts you to the objective , walking 
back & forth through it etc...

disco needs replaced , drop a tool , pick it up , within a minute or
so skin feels irritated , burning sensation ...shoes seem to be 
getting sticky like.

winds up , Liquid is some sort of acid that no one mentions. Nice.

Side note: and some of you wonder why I stay in residential


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm not a violent person at all but when I even see spit anywhere, it takes considerable effort to not take a claw hammer to the guys face.
> 
> Same with jerks who spit in bottles or anything else.


Most guys prefer swallowers to spiters don't they?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KnightPower said:


> Last week. Architect who tries to throw you under the bus in front of client reps. Today people who call you to fix doorbell system and you pop button cover and it's the dead battery that doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sounds like a service call fee to swap a battery to me! 

Cha-ching!


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

When people take my ladder while i'm going out to the truck to get something. Then I have to spend another 5-10 mins looking for the damn person who took it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

StriickeN said:


> When people take my ladder while i'm going out to the truck to get something. Then I have to spend another 5-10 mins looking for the damn person who took it.


Good reason to carry an 'electrician's hammer'!


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

People who vape, and don’t understand that vape smoke is just as nasty as cigarette smoke.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've heard of it being done by my brother in law more than once and I have seen it done at least 6 different times, twice on one job and I was the guilty party once on that job.


I have never seen anyone do it nor have I done it. In fact it never crossed my mind.




Tonedeaf said:


> cigarette butts.....put them in your pocket


Funny how that was no issue for me until I quit smoking 9 years ago.



jabantik said:


> People who smoke. Yeah, you. You don't ask if anyone minds, because you know the answer. ****.


Usually ex smokers are the worst complainers. I guess the Chantix changed my thinking so much about smoking it does not bother me at all.
They allow smoking where I shoot pool and it can get quite smoky in there. For some reason it does not bother me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have never seen anyone do it nor have I done it. In fact it never crossed my mind.


When you are on a job where the offenders are told often by supervisors and turn the music back up as soon as the supervisors leave just gets to you and drastic things happen.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Music of any kind.

I must have a one track mind because music seriously distracts me.

I've never damaged a radio but I have shut off circuit breakers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Been hearing this tale for years. Yet have never seen it myself. Besides destroying ones property is a no no in my book.
> A talk with their supervisor or the offenders directly usually was enough to at least get the sound level reduced. I always used safety as my reason when I ever complained which was rare.


I'm not condoning it, but I did find it highly amusing. :devil3:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When you are on a job where the offenders are told often by supervisors and turn the music back up as soon as the supervisors leave just gets to you and drastic things happen.


Hence Iwire's original story. I should add that the people with the loud radio were asked to turn it down and did not. In fact, it wasn't just a loud radio but an old school "ghetto blaster". Only after they didn't comply did it get blasted with 277 volts to permanently silence it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Hence Iwire's original story. I should add that the people with the loud radio were asked to turn it down and did not. In fact, it wasn't just a loud radio but an old school "ghetto blaster". Only after they didn't comply did it get blasted with 277 volts to permanently silence it.


Yeah man, exact same stories just with different working crews.

It has always been mexican oompah music though!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

People who will not demo out old jb’s they just keep adding on. Case in point, we have a few old plants with the fourth generation of automated controls. Each new system had a jb for control wires and rather than demo out the old one, they just liquitite it to the new one with wire nuts or crimp caps with the boots. You get three times as many opportunities for a connection fail you idiots. 
As a amateur historian though it gives a glimpse in the past, IBM punch card control, Auto Control brand, Alcon Spectrum and Command Alcon. 
Oh and there had to a special on brown TW 16 awg wire, no number labels either.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Music of any kind.


Me too

Even if something I might listen to anyway

I don't like other people choosing what I hear

Especially when having to talk over it


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I also like to work in complete silence and can't stand radios.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

"CSD"... Civil Service Drama, which has nothing to do with getting the job done. In the old days it was when the "tools would fly" and the cops got called. Main issue was who got the copper and the overtime. Today it's alleged recordings from peoples cell phones. As one of my younger ones said; "It's not the work, it's the people." Hope his interview went well with a perspective employer. Not that I want him to go, but he will be much better off.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Pet peeve # 6,500. Building inspector shows up at my job . Not electrical inspector, building. After he rants and raves at the carpenters he comes over to me and starts into whining that I am running my romex and holes horizontal instead of vertical. Says it spreads fire. I look at him, go over to the table where the smoker carpenter foreman keeps his cigarette lighter and I flic the Bic on right in front of him and tell him in his face "which way is the flame going assball? Is it heading vertical or horizontal? Besides that, up in the floor joist, all the holes are drilled horizontal anyway. I cannot stand shirt for brains who are trying to impress me or others about all they think they know. He just turned around and walked out of the construction job. Drove away. This was today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Pet peeve # 6,500. Building inspector shows up at my job . Not electrical inspector, building. After he rants and raves at the carpenters he comes over to me and starts into whining that I am running my romex and holes horizontal instead of vertical. Says it spreads fire. I look at him, go over to the table where the smoker carpenter foreman keeps his cigarette lighter and I flic the Bic on right in front of him and tell him in his face "which way is the flame going assball? Is it heading vertical or horizontal? Besides that, up in the floor joist, all the holes are drilled horizontal anyway. I cannot stand shirt for brains who are trying to impress me or others about all they think they know. He just turned around and walked out of the construction job. Drove away. This was today.


Maybe he confused fire travel with that of lava!


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

Cell phone use on my time. I have terminated two "kids" to date for being unwilling or unable to put the phone away until break time.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

StriickeN said:


> When people take my ladder while i'm going out to the truck to get something. Then I have to spend another 5-10 mins looking for the damn person who took it.


Oh gawwwd. I forgot about this one...

Several years ago I contracted for a GC who had 
foreigners (Russians to be specific) as the
Painting contractor.

You never seen so many Audi's roll onto a job.

Oh and ...no one had a ladder. Yep...a painting
contractor with no ladders. They were constantly
stalking my ladders & scaffolding.:vs_mad:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

StriickeN said:


> When people take my ladder while i'm going out to the truck to get something. Then I have to spend another 5-10 mins looking for the damn person who took it.


Dammit that used to piss me off!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

My biggest peeve is idiots leaving their channel locks, or lines on top of 8' or 10' ladders.
Had me a brand spanking new apprentice once. Kept leaving stuff up there, and got all indignant when I yelled at him about it.(over the years, I learned to always look up)
Until he left his claw hammer up there. Dropped him to his knees, and drew blood. (no hard hat of course).
I heard it from another room, and knew exactly what happened, he cussed for around 10 minutes straight. I couldn't help laughing my butt off. 
After that, every time I saw him I asked, "where's your hammer"?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

After reading the posts here and giving it thought my biggest peeve has changed over the years and it's currently cell phones/texting.

I have been in Walmart many times and see employees tucked in a corner someplace on their phones texting away. If the shelves were fully stocked I could care less but they never are.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I had a woodworking contractor blaring his music like that all loud and then when I asked him to turn it down, he told me he was scheduled that day and that I needed to leave. (I was scheduled that day too) so I left, but I took the meter with me. . . 

I got backlash from the utility on that one but I feel it was kinda worth it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

The drywall guys with a rotozip that seem to always seem strip my wires for me.
Lol

Texting and Driving


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pet peeve#6501:
People who leave tobacco spit cups sitting around.

Pet peeve #6502:
People who leave clear pop bottles of tobacco spit sitting around.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> I had a woodworking contractor blaring his music like that all loud and then when I asked him to turn it down, he told me he was scheduled that day and that I needed to leave. (I was scheduled that day too) so I left, but I took the meter with me. . .
> 
> I got backlash from the utility on that one but I feel it was kinda worth it lol


LOL, I like the way you think!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Pet peeve#6501:
> People who leave tobacco spit cups sitting around.
> 
> Pet peeve #6502:
> People who leave clear pop bottles of tobacco spit sitting around.


I love when they use a Snapple bottle for example and grab the wrong one and take a big swig!

*Priceless!!!*


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Spit cups are disgusting. But I see them way less now than when I was in Louisiana. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

GCs with increasingly more demanding schedules

CCDs issued with seemingly no impact on schedule no matter how much work has been added


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Spit cups are disgusting. But I see them way less now than when I was in Louisiana.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I use an empty water bottle and it fits snugly in the leg pocket of carpenter pants.
Out of sight, no leaving it laying somewhere, and no mistakingly thinking its tea! Lol

I also like to rinse my mouth out with a fresh bottle of water before talking with the homeowner.




Texting and Driving


----------



## SparkyJeff (Nov 19, 2017)

People who take an entire box of parts, and then never returning the rest.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

SparkyJeff said:


> People who take an entire box of parts, and then never returning the rest.


Ever shop thr depot? Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cast (Oct 26, 2012)

burrito in the DAMM TOOL POUCH! trim recep, take a bite, trim plate take a bite.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Pee bottles on the jobsite. Use the orange condo dude!

.:surprise:


----------



## Travvy (Sep 17, 2017)

joebanana said:


> My biggest peeve is idiots leaving their channel locks, or lines on top of 8' or 10' ladders.
> Had me a brand spanking new apprentice once. Kept leaving stuff up there, and got all indignant when I yelled at him about it.(over the years, I learned to always look up)
> Until he left his claw hammer up there. Dropped him to his knees, and drew blood. (no hard hat of course).
> 
> This pisses me off too, but when a tool falls off the top of a ladder and hits me in the head I usually realize it was me who left it up there.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

My pet peeve on the job site is guys that know the task at hand but still manage to bring every tool ever made along with enough materials to last them a week. Then somehow it's like a pinata exploded and everything seems to get spread all over that room.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> My pet peeve on the job site is guys that know the task at hand but still manage to bring every tool ever made along with enough materials to last them a week. Then somehow it's like a pinata exploded and everything seems to get spread all over that room.


LOL, I like when you see that while the guy is walking all over his own tools and trips!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Having to show up and work to get paid.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve is the "I,Me,My" type of guy. Especially when it comes to foreman. To big stand outs from my past come to mind. 

The kind of foreman that sits in a trailer or make shift office punching his nutz all week, while you do all your own layout and material lists. Then when the boss or PM walks the job, they come out of their trailer all powdered up for their Hollywood performance. 

"*I* got *my* switchgear in this week." 

They act like the own everything, but in fact take ownership in nothing, especially if there's a problem.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

```

```



SparkyJeff said:


> People who take an entire box of parts, and then never returning the rest.


I had an apprentice that would have to install two make up light fixtures. He would always take always take an entire bag of tans or red wirenuts. After the third time of not being able to listen I had the super ship him back to the warehouse to do the same repetitive task for days.


----------



## Ground.screwed (Jun 8, 2017)

The guy who rushes around 24/7 (there’s a time and place you need to rush and I get that). But We always end up having to fix his mess ups because he couldn’t take a second to pre plan because that’s wasting time and we don’t have time for that.


----------



## davegerver (Dec 5, 2014)

Smoking in the port a pot. Why?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I work mostly in older homes, and I have TWO:


1. Buried junction boxes (there's a REASON they're illegal) -- usually done by a DIY or by a remodeler

2. Other electricians who install a panel with a tiered two-row or three-row neutral bar and put their wires on the top / front row in such a way that it blocks access to the back row(s). Castration comes to mind, at such times... possibly by means of a cattle prod or a live dryer line.


----------



## d2043 (Nov 12, 2013)

MTW said:


> I also like to work in complete silence and can't stand radios.





ME TOO - I can't concentrate with all the damn music and noise.:vs_mad:


----------



## quarky2001 (May 29, 2014)

Mine is easy...

Other worker: "I need some 4x4 boxes. I'm going to collect the site's entire supply of 4x4 boxes and take it with me to wherever I'm working"

Me: "What the f*** happened to all the 4x4 boxes?"


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Installing receptacles and just leaving it crooked and un-level. It's the simple things that would only take a second to fix, those really get to me.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> Installing receptacles and just leaving it crooked and un-level. It's the simple things that would only take a second to fix, those really get to me.


That one drove me nuts at my last company. We did many new houses and it was always frustrating to go finish up a house that someone else in the company started devicing only to see crooked or loose receptacles.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The crooked device thing is something my boss hates. He'll mention it if he sees it when he walks the job. 

He always says It doesn't mater how well the job is done, when you see crooked devices the customer thinks what they don't see is probably worse. 

His other pet peeve is no safety glasses. It shows him your not worried about your own well being, and certainly not his.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

One from last week.. 
On Tuesday get a text "Are you up for working the weekend?". I said "I can Saturday.." "Ok, I'll get back to you.."... Any guess when he got back to me? Friday at 4 pm I get a text "Are you still up for working Saturday?".. Give a guy quicker response and don't leave it til the 11th hour before the weekend.. Especially when you know well in advance you'll need guys on the weekend..


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Pet Peeve on a Jobsite ?? When the electrician doesn't know the difference between a PLUG and a RECEPTACLE .


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine is when there are various kinds of screws on the boxes and panel covers.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

GC's who wait till I'm done with my rough in and THEN
install stairwells , pour floors (garage /basement/porches)
oh and then get a Butt Hut on the job


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Pet Peeve on a Jobsite ?? When the electrician doesn't know the difference between a PLUG and a RECEPTACLE .


Umm, in today’s society where everyone is supposed to be politically correct, it it still OK to refer devices as male and female?


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

bill39 said:


> Umm, in today’s society where everyone is supposed to be politically correct, it it still OK to refer devices as male and female?


I don't know, but can we still say nipple?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Umm, in today’s society where everyone is supposed to be politically correct, it it still OK to refer devices as male and female?





Stickshaker said:


> I don't know, but can we still say nipple?


I was told that on a motor it is a electrical termination point - It is no longer a pecker head


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> I was told that on a motor it is a electrical termination point - It is no longer a pecker head


Who uses the word pecker head for anything besides a motor these days anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

bill39 said:


> Umm, in today’s society where everyone is supposed to be politically correct, it it still OK to refer devices as male and female?



Good question. The answer is obviously not.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Who uses the word pecker head for anything besides a motor these days anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Shunk just used it in another thread
post #5_ Radon fan tripping gfci_


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

TGGT said:


> Who uses the word pecker head for anything besides a motor these days anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



We have been asked to call them MJB's for motor junction box.


----------



## d2043 (Nov 12, 2013)

I still call them a pecker head, but I'm an older sparky.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

That's my point. I've never heard the term used outside of work it might as well be considered technical terminology.

Horsecock on the other hand...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2018)

*Ppe*

I'm an electrical Safety Supervisor... we can teach proper procedures, etc. and then find out they aren't following them. For the most part, they do, but my pet peeve is they forget to protect their face when drilling, sawing, threading, etc. My rule-of-thumb to them is, "if it is a power tool, of any kind, you need safety glasses AND a face shield. The always seem to forget the face shield part...


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm an electrical Safety Supervisor... we can teach proper procedures, etc. and then find out they aren't following them. For the most part, they do, but my pet peeve is they forget to protect their face when drilling, sawing, threading, etc. My rule-of-thumb to them is, "if it is a power tool, of any kind, you need safety glasses AND a face shield. The always seem to forget the face shield part...


Are they readily available for each man and in good working order? 

Many times companies will provide PPE and as it wears or is broken are slow to replace them. I remember when companies would hand you a pair of gloves and expect it to last a year and give you a hard time when asking for another. That's changed these past few years as injury recordings have become more important.

Edit, here's a tip. Start holding the foreman and project supervisors more accountable for the lack of discipline on safety, and make clear the company has the resources to provide the necessary PPE as needed.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm an electrical Safety Supervisor... we can teach proper procedures, etc. and then find out they aren't following them. For the most part, they do, but my pet peeve is they forget to protect their face when drilling, sawing, threading, etc. My rule-of-thumb to them is, "if it is a power tool, of any kind, you need safety glasses AND a face shield. The always seem to forget the face shield part...


Maybe because wearing a face shield sucks. Never worn one for more than grinding and I survived.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2018)

The problem is that attitude... many of us have done things unsafely and gotten away with it for years... but OSHA requires the use of eye and face protection anytime there is a possibility that flying debris can be generated. Have you ever seen the little "smoke trails" from a threader? That's burning metal and oil. Ever seen a drill bit break and fly past your head? OSHA love issuing $14K fines for failure to wear proper PPE... unfortunately, they can't fine the employees directly. If they could it would probably make it more important to the employee.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

When the customer says "Oh, while you're here, could you........?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The problem is that attitude... many of us have done things unsafely and gotten away with it for years... but OSHA requires the use of eye and face protection anytime there is a possibility that flying debris can be generated. Have you ever seen the little "smoke trails" from a threader? That's burning metal and oil. Ever seen a drill bit break and fly past your head? OSHA love issuing $14K fines for failure to wear proper PPE... unfortunately, they can't fine the employees directly. If they could it would probably make it more important to the employee.


It's attitude of leadership. Employees typically want to keep their foremen happy. If the foreman gets in a hurry and is dismissive about necessary PPE to complete a task the men tend to as well.

Management is often quick to wag the finger at guys that get injured. I've seen foremen removed from jobs because they are just as responsible for their subordinates. It changes their tune when their paycheck and position are also at risk.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> The problem is that attitude... many of us have done things unsafely and gotten away with it for years... but OSHA requires the use of eye and face protection anytime there is a possibility that flying debris can be generated. Have you ever seen the little "smoke trails" from a threader? That's burning metal and oil. Ever seen a drill bit break and fly past your head? OSHA love issuing $14K fines for failure to wear proper PPE... unfortunately, they can't fine the employees directly. If they could it would probably make it more important to the employee.



Yay a osha professional. 

while threading conduit do i wear gloves or is this classified as rotating equipment capable of catching the glove. (kinda makes you wonder why its designed in a manner that requires you to touch the turning die to start with)

Also am i allowed to dress in full flash gear knowing that the risk of heat stroke is extremely high when its over 90 degrees outside?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

pet peeve

per post 122 by John M...

Being asked to go to property to give an estimate for one thing
only to find out the real job was the bait & switch ..."while your 
here can you?"...which of course i have learned NOT to bring tools 
to a free estimate and respond .."why yes , we can ad that onto 
this quote and take care of that when we come to do this job"


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The problem is that attitude... many of us have done things unsafely and gotten away with it for years... but OSHA requires the use of eye and face protection anytime there is a possibility that flying debris can be generated. Have you ever seen the little "smoke trails" from a threader? That's burning metal and oil. Ever seen a drill bit break and fly past your head? OSHA love issuing $14K fines for failure to wear proper PPE... unfortunately, they can't fine the employees directly. If they could it would probably make it more important to the employee.


I have no problem at all wearing most (but not all) PPE required for the task at hand. 

I have HUGE problem with any sort of blanket requirement to always wear every possible PPE at all times. Or any of it at all, for that matter. 

Having spent 44 years of actual hands-on work in the construction trades, there is no question in my mind that task-specific PPE will greatly reduce injury. But I also feel that the vast majority of 'at all times' requirements actually causes more hazards than they mitigate. 

Considering my experience with safety officers in general, if it ever gets to the point that I can be personally punished for failing to blindly comply with every possible safety regulation, I'm out of the trades forever. 

In 44 years of continuous employment in the construction trades, I've missed exactly 1 day of work due to injury.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

micromind said:


> I have no problem at all wearing most (but not all) PPE required for the task at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nobody moves. Nobody gets hurt! Sorry I had to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

It aggravates me when I phone in an order for a relatively simple item or items and they ask you to repeat yourself several times because they really aren’t listening, I have picked up an order and seen it there, at the counter, someone calling and they are doing everything but listening. 
My favorite is when you start to give your list and they stop you and say, hold on, let me get something to write on, is this your first day? no you do this all day long I just bite my tongue.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

OR... you are on the phone with tech support and the person on the other end which English is not even remotely a second or even third language doesn't listen to you.

I have called them and after identifying myself and my company giving me the right to talk with them. After doing so I go into my I have this item with this model number and this revision. I have done this and that and have this problem. I have tried this and that and those too but I'm having trouble getting it to work. 

They go into their script, what item is it? What version? What is the problem?

They don't effffffing listen!

I know they probably have a form to fill out but if they would just listen...


:vs_mad: :vs_mad: :vs_mad:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> OR... you are on the phone with tech support and the person on the other end which English is not even remotely a second or even third language doesn't listen to you.
> 
> I have called them and after identifying myself and my company giving me the right to talk with them. After doing so I go into my I have this item with this model number and this revision. I have done this and that and have this problem. I have tried this and that and those too but I'm having trouble getting it to work.
> 
> ...


I get the idea that most tech support people actually have very little knowledge of the product. They simply type in the info and question and read what the computer says.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

micromind said:


> I get the idea that most tech support people actually have very little knowledge of the product. They simply type in the info and question and read what the computer says.


Oh ...i know what your talking about.
Pet peeve # 45..drive thru's....

Them..."heello weclome to Ohio drive thru , may I take your order?"

Me..."i would like the #4 with coffee and cream in the coffee"

them( for the 2nd time) " You want 4 coffees ?...
do you want cream & sugar in the coffees?"

ME ..."no , I said I - want - a -#4 - with - a - coffee...- with cream."

Them..."oh okay a number 4 ...what do you want to drink with that"?

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Oh ...i know what your talking about.
> Pet peeve # 45..drive thru's....
> 
> Them..."heello weclome to Ohio drive thru , may I take your order?"
> ...


ME . . . "Coffee!"

Them. . . "cream and sugar?"


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

ME ..... A small black coffee, just a small black coffee.

THEM ..... cream and sugar?


ME ..... no, just a small black coffee.


THEM ..... $3.95 please for a large coffee


ME ..... How much can I give Trump to hurry up that Effin wall?


:vs_mad:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

People who don’t know how to feather a trigger. 

Guys complain they’re busting screws or tips and bits, or stripping threading etc, and when I tell them to control the tool and feather the trigger, what do they do?

The PULSE the trigger. Off-FULL BLAST-off-FULL BLAST ... that’s certain to break something. And it’s bad for the drill. Man.

Feather the thing! It’s a variable speed trigger for a reason!


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Not related to work persay, but most recently while trying to learn more about the finer mechanics of electromagnetism, 90% of the answers I find are absolute garbage from people who clearly don't have a concise intuition of what they're saying. Just gobbly **** circular logic sprinkled with equations and big words.

Seriously, if you don't know, just STFU. Nobody cares if you can regurgitate your poorly organized rote knowledge from university. What a waste of time. :vs_mad:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

fisstech said:


> coring machine, corded hammer drill, plugging my lift in, wobble light ... plenty.


making a noose and labeling it "management control device":devil3:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

lighterup said:


> Oh ...i know what your talking about.
> Pet peeve # 45..drive thru's....
> 
> Them..."heello weclome to Ohio drive thru , may I take your order?"
> ...



When I pull up I get as far as saying “Good morning”
The immediate reply is always the same, “$3.22”
I pull around and she hands me my large coffee black and sausage biscuit. 
Some days she drops in some extra stuff while making small talk to keep me there. 
I think they like me. :smile:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I am a sole proprietor and no employee's. OSHA can lick my


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I am a sole proprietor and no employee's. OSHA can lick my


Hope you're ok, appears from quote that Government caught you criticizing and shut you down:surprise:


----------



## Beavis (Sep 2, 2016)

My pet peeve is when the boss orders $1.5million of new equipment and gives no thought as to whether or not our 2000amp switch gear has the capacity for it... IT DOES NOT! Time for an upgrade


----------



## Math123 (Jun 16, 2018)

My pet peeve is material in the way so I can't work or set up my ladder. I had such a long ranting paragraph that I deleted it but it confirmed that's definitely the pet prevé that gets me all worked up the most.


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

People who bring their *kids* to the job lain:

Here we are in steel toes, HH's ,etc

and there's kids in sandals & shorts running amock 

big liability :sad:


----------



## Math123 (Jun 16, 2018)

SISYPHUS said:


> People who bring their *kids* to the job lain:
> 
> Here we are in steel toes, HH's ,etc
> 
> ...


I'm petty about it and when visitors or office people come to the building wearing no HH boots eye protection and everything else I make it seem like I'm WAAAAY concerned about their safety and remind them to watch their heads for falling tools and stuff just to make them uncomfortable. The other day I wore my respirator in a basement that had so much dust just bc I knew it'd make them wonder why I was wearing so much gear and they were unprotected lol. Implying I'm watching out for something they haven't been informed of ( asbestos). It was mostly removed. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

SISYPHUS said:


> People who bring their *kids* to the job lain:
> 
> Here we are in steel toes, HH's ,etc
> 
> ...


Commercial, industrial, or resi?

Whose kids?

GC, owner, tradesman?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Math123 said:


> I'm petty about it and when visitors or office people come to the building wearing no HH boots eye protection and everything else I make it seem like I'm WAAAAY concerned about their safety and remind them to watch their heads for falling tools and stuff just to make them uncomfortable. The other day I wore my respirator in a basement that had so much dust just bc I knew it'd make them wonder why I was wearing so much gear and they were unprotected lol. *Implying I'm watching out for something they haven't been informed of ( asbestos).* It was mostly removed.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

SISYPHUS said:


> People who bring their *kids* to the job lain:
> 
> Here we are in steel toes, HH's ,etc
> 
> ...


Speaking as a guy who has spent the last 44 years full time in the construction trades, I disagree.

My first 'job' was sweeping floors in my dads cabinet shop. I was 5 or 6. I went to work with him, either in the shop or on jobs, every time I possibly could. 

Here's what I learned from being a kid on a construction job;

1) Work ethic. I learned to work......and be proud of what I accomplished. At 61, I still have this same work ethic. Since I was not allowed to take one of my sons to work with me, he did not learn any sort of work ethic. 

2) Respect. I learned to respect others, or not respect them, depending on their basic attitude. More important though, I learned to respect myself. Even more important, I learned to respect machinery. What it can do, what it cannot do and how to take proper care of it. 

3) Safety. I learned that safety is a function of basic common sense, situational awareness, education and experience. Not a bunch of idiotic rules rammed on us by a bunch of overgrown schoolyard bullies with zero actual experience and even less actual intelligence.

Had I not been allowed to go to work with my Dad, I'm pretty much positive that I would be dead, in prison or even worse by now.


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Commercial, industrial, or resi?
> 
> Whose kids?
> 
> GC, owner, tradesman?


Commercial, Owner & Carpenter's kids 

Osha would have ripped 'em a new one


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

micromind said:


> Had I not been allowed to go to work with my Dad, I'm pretty much positive that I would be dead, in prison or even worse by now.


My boy's 1st job with me was a large job site i ran, he was a complete noob ,just started apprenticeship school, still in his teens

I hooked him up with this older dude, trained as a navy spark, was licensed in '*64*, it was his last job , told my kid to pay attention _(along with your 1,2,3)_ , do what he told him to, _don't give him any lip
_
10 yrs later, he's going for his masters

and finally got rid of those 'effin' earings (_thank you jesus_!)

the old duffer's retired now, comes by and asks how he's doing now/then


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I worked for a contractor who wore Velcro runners on the job all the time. Tenant fit ups in an office building. Old French guy, he and I did not get along. I purposely would step on his toes in the elevator while hauling material just to point out his stupidity. “Oops, pardon moi Clement.”

So If it’s a construction site and someone brings their kids, the supervisor can be held responsible if they are hurt no?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I worked for a contractor who wore Velcro runners on the job all the time. Tenant fit ups in an office building. Old French guy, he and I did not get along. I purposely would step on his toes in the elevator while hauling material just to point out his stupidity. “Oops, pardon moi Clement.”

So If it’s a construction site and someone brings their kids, the supervisor can be held responsible if they are hurt no?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

SISYPHUS said:


> Commercial, Owner & Carpenter's kids
> 
> Osha would have ripped 'em a new one


Can't say much to an owner but the rest are BS to have onsite.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> Speaking as a guy who has spent the last 44 years full time in the construction trades, I disagree.
> 
> My first 'job' was sweeping floors in my dads cabinet shop. I was 5 or 6. I went to work with him, either in the shop or on jobs, every time I possibly could.
> 
> ...



I feel the same way.

In my case it was one of my Uncles taking me out to their jobs.

I learned everything I needed to know on those jobs from all the old guys!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Is not on the job but my pet peeve is Swedish apple stealing albino moose stomping on lawnmowers.
https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/v...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

eddy current said:


> So If it’s a construction site and someone brings their kids, the supervisor can be held responsible if they are hurt no?


whoever is suppose to cover them via workers comp , have an I-9, document safety meetings, etc ,could _easily _be held accountable.

in my case, i just made sure there were no open electrical hazards, and made excuses to leave on a serv call

this was on main street in town, and it's well know osha hired a _new_ man who regularly enters jobs un-announced

i want _no part_ of that


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

SISYPHUS said:


> this was on main street in town, and it's well know osha hired a _new_ man who regularly enters jobs un-announced
> 
> i want _no part_ of that


Must be the same inspector who busts people for not having "lotto" on their kitchen appliances.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

SISYPHUS said:


> whoever is suppose to cover them via workers comp , have an I-9, document safety meetings, etc ,could _easily _be held accountable.
> 
> in my case, i just made sure there were no open electrical hazards, and made excuses to leave on a serv call
> 
> ...


What state do you work in?


----------



## jfotsch (Sep 8, 2018)

Apprentices who start off by telling me what they are "NOT" going to do!


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

So, as a tobacco user, I wanted to say a few things in regards to previous comments. First, if I can smoke while working and am working alone, I do. If I am working with someone and in an enclosed space, I always ask first. If we're in an open space I almost ask first unless I forget. I always police my butts. If I can't smoke while I work, I only smoke on approved breaks unless I am explicitly told by the GF or foreman that it's okay to grab a smoke outside that. In that case I try to keep it to a minimum. If it's a nonsmoking sight, I chew. I spit in a screw top bottle that is covered in tape, so no one has to see that nasty stuff and dispose of it off site. When I see someone spitting on the ground, I have to resist the urge to throttle them. It has lead to verbal altercations. On tobacco free sites, I use nicotine lozenges, no spitting. I think this is a courteous approach and anything less grinds my gears.


----------

